
Camille François / Graphika - peter_d_sherman
https://www.technologyreview.com/innovator/camille-francois/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Camille François

She uses data science to detect disinformation and organized harassment
campaigns

Researchers have been refining methods to detect fake accounts on social media
for many years. But methods created to sniff out individual bots can fail to
detect more sophisticated forms of manipulation—such as state-sponsored
disinformation or harassment campaigns spanning thousands of accounts over
many years.

Camille François, the chief innovation officer at Graphika, says the public
needs better data and models to address online manipulation without
inadvertently silencing genuine voices.

François and her team use machine learning to map out online communities and
the ways information flows through networks. They apply data science and
investigative methods to these maps to find the telltale signatures of
coordinated disinformation campaigns. Last year, François and colleagues at
Oxford used this approach to help the US Senate Select Committee on
Intelligence better understand Russian activities during and after the 2016
presidential election.

François says that some of her biggest breakthroughs have come from
interviewing troll farm defectors and victims to understand the inner workings
of troll farms. “This work is two parts technology, one part sociology,” she
says. “The techniques are always evolving, and we have to stay one step
ahead."

Also:

[https://graphika.com/team/camille-
francois/](https://graphika.com/team/camille-francois/)

>"Camille François

Chief Innovation Officer

Camille François works on cyber conflict and digital rights online. She is the
Chief Innovation Officer at Graphika, where she leads the company’s work to
detect and mitigate disinformation, media manipulation and harassment."

PDS: I personally _love_ the idea -- of using AI to combat Trolls / Troll
Farms / Disinformation Campaigns!

 _Way to go Camille, more power to you!_

